# Need Advice



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello all,
I am in the final stages with a department in RI which the academy starts on December 1st. I have just taken my entrance agility test which I passed. My question is, if I have not heard from the department within a week or so after this test, would it be wrong for me to call and ask if I should plan to attend the academy in December? I am attending my final semester at college and need to make arrangements with professors because the academy start date overlaps with my finals, so I need to make arrangements as soon as possible. However, I do not want to be a pain or harrassing the department. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Written test? Oral board? Background investigation? Notification of standings?

If all is positive then make plans for 12/1.

If they gave you a contact person regarding hiring then ask for that individual,and be professional and simply ask your question regarding the academy

If you have doubt about your standings on wether or not you have been selected then I would wait until you have no doubt.


----------



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have passed everything, I am one of the three that were sent to the academy orientation, however they are only sending two, which is where my dilemma lies. The only step left is attending the academy, but they have not given any of us conditional offers yet.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I would stand by until you are absolutely crunched and have to make plans.

You might be better off making arrangements with your professors,and planning for it to go through for you at the academy on 12/1.

If it does go through and you don't make arrangements where will you be then.


----------



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

Would it do any harm in calling is my question because I would love to plan for an uncertainty but I really have to make arrangements in advance due to the complexity of my scheduling, as well as training before the academy.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Call if you are over 30, have kids, etc. If you are a 24 year old college grad, who just "wants to know", sit tight. However, if you have other responsibilities, I think it would be reasonable to make ONE (just one) call to inquire about your standings. After all, you will need to plan for the holidays, vacations, etc. with the wife and kids, right?


----------



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

True about the holidays, but no wife and kids, just a long term girlfriend. My scheduling conflict involves my graduation in december (which the ending term overlaps with the beginning of the academy, which I would need to make arrangements with professors far in advance to be leaving the semester 3 weeks early). Also, I have two full time jobs, one of which my leaving will effect the company a lot, so the more notice the better.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Then I would just advise you to sit tight.

Good luck.


----------

